# Storing templates



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone out there have a system or idea they can share on storing my Rhinestone Sticky flock templates. 
I thought about manilla folders but unless they are stored tightly, the folders flare open some and the standing sticky flock will start to roll some. 
Also a pattern that has more than one template piece to it. Like one that has various colors or sizes.

Any help and or pictures would be greatly appreciated as we are on the starting end of Rockin-Rhinestones.
Thanks a whole bunch

Judi


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just put the template on the paper backing that it came on and put in units like this (or similar) and I have probably a 1000 or so, I cut some vinyl and label the drawers, Schools, sports, etc., etc,


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Mike do you stand them up or lay them down?
I thought about laying them down but then I would have to pull out the pile and go through to get which one I needed. I was concerned about standing them up if it would ruin them?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No, I lay them down, yeah you have go thru to find what your looking for, but if you stand them up they get round edges and be about useless to you. I also try to keep all of one school's templates in a plastic zip lock bag, and just keep them separate from the rest, if that makes sense. Of course I keep my often used one's closer to the top. I have a bunch, I may never use again but I don't throw them away. There is another thread or two on here about making "homemade" sticky flock, but to me, time is money and a lot less aggravation. Hope this helps.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Thinking I am going to get one of those hanging file folder boxes or a few boxes. 
Take the rods out of a some old hanging file folders I have and use those super mini bull clips and clip the stencils to the rod. And figure how to put a label on the rod so that I can put them in category and hopefully alphabetical order. 
Let you know how it goes when I get it all done!
Wish me luck!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We put them on coro but cataloging them is a challenge.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

What is coro?
And how does that work? Would you have a pic?


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

I am glad someone asked this question as I was getting ready to!! Thanks


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Plastic cardboard, i have some that are on Coro, but it takes up to much space, when stacked up. You should be able to find at a craft store or wally world.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Problem I think I see is that I notice when you use the sticky flock stencil alot, it looses its tacky on back. So then it doesn't stick to the backing to well anymore and probably not the plastic boards either. With even hanging them I am afraid they will start to curl because of loose of sticking. So I think maybe with the plastic board. I could use small masking tape to tape the corners to the plastic board and then hang the plastic board. Hubby thinks if you use those bull clips and leave one of the clips sticking up. We can get little hanger clips to hang the board instead of trying to get the childrens hangers. The hangers would be ok if you can find a clothing store like walmart that gives away their hangers to give you a bunch. But I like the bull clips better.
Ideas happen more and more when you talk and share! lol


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you put it on coro, you will stretch it or rip it when try to take it off, once you put it on coro, it's there to stay...I only have few that have curled up , but not to bad


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

No I would use just thin plastic and cut it. 
And Only after it won't stick to its original carry paper. 
I have a few like that because they get used 75-100 times in a month. So even though I put them on a sticky flock work station, they loose their tacky on the back. Will still stick to the station but not the carrier paper any longer. So if I got think plastic and just put small pieces of tape at the corners of each stencil each onto its own piece of plastic...they should store vertically. I say plastic as once the SF looses the tackiness they really don't stick to the plastic any more than it did when it was on the paper carrier.
Hope that I am making sense to you


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You are making plenty of sense to me, but if I were using one 100 times a month & I have and then some I would just cut a new one and move on, I have read somewhere you could wash the sticky flock and let it dry naturally and it brings back the stickiness, but again, i just cut anew one.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

It does work to wash it and I do cut a new one when needed but then I have this thing about, hmmm more production...so then I put the two or three of them down and use them all. I am one of those that will use it till it won't let me anymore! lol

Guess it is my conservative side...lol


----------



## BlingArtStudios (Jul 26, 2015)

I store my templates in a rolling cart that has 10 drawers. Currently I have 5 of them and each drawer is labeled. The templates are stored flat, and yes, I have to dig through them to find what I want, but it isn't that big a deal for me.

Michael's carries the carts, but charges an outrageous $70 for it. I got mine from Sam's Club for $30. If you don't have a Sam's, then maybe wait for a 50% off coupon from Michael's. But I'm sure you can find easily online.


----------

